# Looking for a Ruger 10/22 forum



## Johny Utah (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anybody know of a real good informative forum focussing on the 10/22? Thnx:msp_smile:


----------



## langfordbc (Jun 17, 2012)

rimfirecentral.com isn't entirely dedicated to just the 10/22 but there is probably more info there than on any other forum.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 17, 2012)

Try this one Ruger Forum | Ruger Forum for Ruger Guns and Firearms
whole sections on 10/22 by polite and well mannered blokes


----------

